# Simulate: Phoenix vs L.A.



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I just thought this would be fun to do. You give play-by-play
and after 30 posts the next quarter starts and you keep track of the score.
I'm going to get some laker fans to come post.

*Rules:*
*1. One post at a time! Make sure someone has posted after you before you post again
2. Make this a real game. Not every possesion will either team score. Try to be fair.
3. Subs will have to come in for the starters eventually. Make sure they come in atleast 
the begining of the 2nd quarter.*


*Phoenix Lineup:*
PG: Steve Nash/Marcus Banks
SG: Raja Bell/Leandro Barbosa
SF: Shawn Marion/James Jones
PF: Boris Diaw/ Juimane Jones
C: Amare Stoudemire/Kurt Thomas/Pat Burke

*Lakers Lineup:*
PG: Smush Parker/Shammond Williams/Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant/Maurice Evans/Sasha Vujacic
SF: Vlade Radman/Luke Walton
PF: Lamar Odom/Briant Cook/Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown/Chris Mihm/Andrew Bynum


*STATS: *   

*Phoenix:*
*POINTS* - Amare 10, Raja 3, Shawn 11, Diaw 2, Nash 5, Banks 3, James 2, LB 4,
*ASSISTS* - Nash 4, Marion 1, Amare 3, Diaw 2, Juimane 1,
*REBOUNDS* - Shawn 4, Amare 3, Kurt 1, JAmes 1,
*BLOCKS* - Shawn 1, Amare 1,
*STEALS* - Shawn 1,

*Lakers:*
*POINTS* - Kobe 23, Kwame 4, Mihn 5, Walton 2,
*REBOUNDS* - Lamar 1, Kwame 2,
*ASSIST* - Odom 2, Kobe 2, Vlade 1,
*BLOCKS * - Kobe 1,
*STEALS* - Smush 1, Farmar 1,



I'll start.....


*Jump ball - Amare steals it 
Phoenix possesion.*


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Steve Nash gains possesion of the ball. Amare sets a pick for Nash coming on the left side, he roles to the cup. Nash with a thread the needle pass to Amare who smothers it and ****s on KWAME BROWN for the thunderous jam!!!!!!! Yes sir, what a way to start the season!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Suns 2 - 0 Lakers

Kwame Brown inbounds the ball to Smush Parker. Parker comes up slowly. Passes the ball to Kobe on the wing. Lamar Odom sets a screen, Kobe double teamed. Kobe dishes the ball back out to Lamar, for 3. Miss. Shawn Marion with the rebound.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Score 2-0

Shawn gets the ball ahead to Nash. Steve is patiently waiting
for a screen by Diaw. Diaw sets and they trap Nash. Steve throws the
ball to the guared Raja Bell. Bell shoots, bricks. Lamar with the rebound.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar brings the ball up. On the wing to Smush. Smush is looking around, swings to ball to Vladimir Radmanovic. Crowd starts applauding since its his first touch as a Laker. Down to Kwame Brown, Kwame brown backs down. Lamar sets a screen for Kobe on top. Kwame dishes out to Kobe, fakes a jump shot, drives.. foul on Boris Diaw, 2 shots.

1st FT - Miss
2nd FT - Made

Score, 2-1


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll keep track of the stats in the first post.


=)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix 2 - 1 Lakers


The ball is inbouned to Nash, 50ft chess pass to Diaw. Boris
hesitateds and throws back to Marion at the 3pt line. Shawn gives it to Nash
and fakes the pick. Gets a pass from Nash. Shawn dribbles and hands it off to
Amare, after bringing Kwame out. Amare with the one-handed dunk.


Suns 4 - 1 Lakers
TIMELEFT: 9:36 remains


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame Brown inbounds the ball to Smush Parker... Smush brings the ball up with Nash playing very solid D on him. Smush passes to the wing to Kobe. Kobe dribbles, drives left on Diaw. Dishes out to Lamar Odom, Odom back to Kobe in the post. Kobe shoots, miss. Kwame with the rebound, Kwame goes up for the putback, blocked by Shawn Marion. Ball goes out of bound, Lakers ball.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Suns 4, Lakers 1

Phil Jackson asks for a 20 second timeout.

Luke Walton inbounds it to Vlad Rad, who then kicks it to Smush Parker, who patiently gains his composure at the top of the key. He gives it to Kobe on the left side. Kobe makes Bell vulnerable with a stutter step and a pump fake at the three point line, and is able to get Raja to commit the foul. He got him in the air. 3 free throws.
1st Attempt: good
2nd Attempt: good
3rd Attempt: good

Suns 4, Lakers 4


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ball gets inbounded, stolen by Smush, passes to Lamar, to Kobe, Kobe for the thunderous dunk. It's good, and gets the fould.

FTA - Good

Lakers 7 Suns 4


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Ball gets inbounded, stolen by Smush, passes to Lamar, to Kobe, Kobe for the thunderous dunk. It's good, and gets the fould.
> 
> FTA - Good
> 
> Lakers 7 Suns 4


good luck doin that over amare and kt. were suppose to be realistic.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Smush stole the ball (realistic), passed it to Odom (realistic), passed to Kobe (realistic), Kobe dunks and gets the And 1 (realistic).


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash kicks the ball Marion so he can inbound it. 
Marion gives it back to Steve and gets the ball up court in timely fashion.
Nash swings it to Diaw at the top of the 3pt line who then swings it to
Raja at the corner 3ppt line. Pick set by Amare who rolls but is picked up by Kobe
on the switch. The ball goes into Amare who gets the double from Kwame.
Amare kicks it back out to Raja for the 3, its up and good!


Suns 7 - Lakers 7


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ball gets inbounded to Kobe, Kobe runs the floor, attacks the basket, gets blocked by Amare. Suns ball


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The block goes to Marion who gets the ball up to Nash.
Its a 3 on 2, Smush and Vlade are the only ones back. Nash, Marion and Diaw
are charging right at them. Nash runs infront of Diaw and hands it off. Diaw
goes for the layup by Vlade comes over to contest and Diaw gets trapped underneath
the basket, in air, so he throws the ball up and Marion gladly slams it home.
Ugly play, but two points nonetheless.


Suns 9 - Lakers 7


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lakers inbound the ball, ball goes to Smush, Smush passes to Lamar, Lamar at the top of the key, finds an cutting Kwame Brown, throws the alley-oop, it's good. What an insane play!

Suns 9 - Lakers 9


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ball is inbounded to Nash. He strafes up the court, looking to pass.
He gets a screen by Diaw. Boris spots up for the 15ft jumper. Nash with the 
behind the back bounce pass. Diaw shot, up and good! Both teams are starting to heat up.

Suns 11 - Lakers 9


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lakers quickly inbound the ball, the pass gets deflected by Marion, Marion goes in for the dunk, makes it and gets the foul.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

13-9 Suns.
Foul on Smush Parker.

Marion misses the FT. Rebound by Kwame Brown, passes to Kobe. Kobe brings the ball up.. Lakers set the triangle. Kobe passes left to Lamar, Lamar with the hand off to Kobe and the screen. Kobe swings to Smush. Kobe goes to the post, guarded by Diaw. Kobe faces up, shot, good.

13-11.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Amare inbounds to Nash who quickly throws it down the court to Marion, Marion goes for the dunk, but what is this? Out of no where Kwame rejects it hard! Smush picks the ball up off the block and passes it to Kobe, Kobe fakes left goes right shoots the three, and it's good plus the foul!

13-14 before the free-throw


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> *Marion inbounds to Nash who quickly throws it down the court to Marion, Marion goes for the block*, but what is this? Out of no where Kwame rejects it hard! Smush picks the ball up off the block and passes it to Kobe, Kobe fakes left goes right shoots the three, and it's good plus the foul!
> 
> 13-14 before the free-throw



I'm confused.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Kobe makes the hit from the charity stripe.

Lakers 15 - Suns 13

Clearly on fire and willing his team against the suns. Still has dislike for Raja, but both parties keeping it cool.

D'antoni has a frown on his face, not liking the suns defense at this early point in the game. Nash had a quick word just before the free-throw from Kobe.

Suns don't want Kobe so hot, Nash signals to Marion for time-out. 1 full time out called.

Marion inbounds to Nash on the sideline. Parker close to this man, playing sticky D in an attempt to cause a turn over. Nash has his back to Parker, spins to the left and tentatively comes towards the 3 pt line top of the key.

Parker still close to Nash, bidding for a steal, misjudges - Nash steps right and a small step forward, and quickly releases the 3 ball just on the line.

Drops through the net.

Suns 16 - Lakers 15, but say again? 

Referees claim 2 pointer, Nash argues his case, but no point, he has a game to play and doesnt want to leave Parker open - D'antoni from the bench chats to the ref and gives a word in his ear.

*Suns Lakers tied 15-15 1st quarter*.

Jackson quickly peers to the scoreboard for the game-time....(next poster please :clap: )


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Timeout PHX.

we have 3 substitutions.

*Marcus Banks checks in for Steve Nash
*Leandro Barbosa checks in for Raja Bell
*Jordan Farmer checks in for Smush Parker

Diaw inbounds the ball to MarcusBanks, who looks like he just got out of a workout. His veins are sticking out and his biceps are pulsating. As he dribbles the ball past half court, an energized Barbosa comes off a screen set by Marion on the left side of the floor. Marcus to Leandro, and Marcus goes in the opposite direction the ball was passed. Leandro, who quickly gives it to Diaw on the right baseline, flashes middle and runs through to get some spacing. Right after this happens, Banks flashes from the left side, fresh off a screen from Amare, gets the ball from Diaw in rythm, and absorbs contact from Radmanovich and gets the and 1. "What a tremendous display of strength and body control from Marcus Banks!" shouts Bill Walton.

Free Throw: Made

18, 15 PHX


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Timeout PHX.
> 
> we have 3 substitutions.
> 
> ...


 It was LA's ball

Ball inbounded to Lamar Odom. Odom takes the ball down the court, passes left to Smush who finds Kwame deep inside, Kwame pump fakes and displays an assortment of nice post moves, makes a layup.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ball is inbounded to Marcus. He runs the ball up and gets it to
Amare in the post. Amare faces up. He gives a jab step making Kwame
back off. Then with a pump fake Kwame falls for it. Amare with the bounce-step into
the lane for the dunk over the rotating Vlade.

Suns 17 - Lakers 17


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom inbounds the ball to Kobe. Kobe brings up the ball slowly. Kobe to the post to Odom, Odom with the pump fake to get Marion up. Drives, help defence stops him, back out to Kobe who rotates the ball to Jordan Farmar. Farmar for 3 (first shot in his NBA career), shows his nervousness as the ball air balls out of bounds.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The ball is quickly inbounded to Nash. He runs it up floor with the
Laker defense still trying to get set. Marion gets a back door screen and
Steve throws the ball from 35ft for the alley-oop. But the ball hits the rim and
fumbles down to Amare. He throws it back out to Nash who gets the screen from
Diaw. Boris gets the ball back, open from the screen, he shoots, BRICK!

Suns 17 - Lakers 17


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Offensive rebound by Amare, Amare slams it back with authority. 

Suns 19 - Lakers 17


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Lamar Odom brings the ball up slowly. Kobe asking for it in the midpost. Gets the ball from Odom. Kobe turns baseline and jams over Nash, similar to last season's playoffs. Score is now tied at 19!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

g-dog-rice#2 said:


> Lamar Odom brings the ball up slowly. Kobe asking for it in the midpost. Gets the ball from Odom. Kobe turns baseline and jams over Nash, similar to last season's playoffs. Score is now tied at 19!


Remember, Nash isnt in the game right now.


Ball is inbounded to Marcus. He hurries the ball up the floor and gets the ball to
Diaw who is at the high-post. He gets a screen from Amare who cuts to the hoop.
Ball is launched high up from Diaw and Amare goes high for the slam! (Just like Marion-Diaw connection)

Suns 21 - Lakers 19

TIMEOUT - Los Angeles.
SUBS - Kurt Thomas for Diaw,


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

um, you guys do know a team can take more than a 3 or 4 pt lead without the other coming back, and tying right? Even in the first qrter. Just an observation, it seems when one team takes control, someone makes the other come back real quick.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lakers inbound the ball, ball goes to Smush, Smush passes to Lamar, Lamar takes the open mid-range jumper. it's off.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> um, you guys do know a team can take more than a 3 or 4 pt lead without the other coming back, and tying right? Even in the first qrter. Just an observation, it seems when one team takes control, someone makes the other come back real quick.



Well, I'd love to hear your play-by-play. =)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Rebound Marion. 
Shawn throws it up to Marcus who attacks the rim.
Gets the contact from Smush. Whistle is blown.

FTA - good
FTA - rimmed off

Suns 22 - Lakers 19


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Well, I'd love to hear your play-by-play. =)



eh, I'm not that bored haha.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Rebound Odom, Odom throws the ball down court to Kobe who shoots the three, it's good and gets the foul.

FTA - Good

22-23 Lakers


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Rebound Odom, Odom throws the ball down court to Kobe who shoots the three, it's good and gets the foul.
> 
> FTA - Good
> 
> 22-23 Lakers



LOL! Two 4pt plays in the same game. Now that is real..... :angel:


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

22-23 Lakers

Bell gets into it with Phil Jackson and Kobe. Steve Nash shoots and misses... but appears to get fouled. There is no foul and Raja questions this. Phil Jackson yells something to Kobe. Lamar gets the rebound and passes to Smush. Smush takes it up court and sets up the offense. He passes to Kobe, with Raja guarding him. Raja, ... we'll you get it.

Ok for real. Nash takes it upcourt and dishes it to Raja on the left. Raja drops it to Amare down low, who passes back up to Nash. Nash alleyoop to Marion... good.

24-23 Suns


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ball inbounds to Kobe, Kobe passes to Lamar, Lamar finds an opening in the defense and drives, passes out to Kobe, Kobe takes the shot from the elbow, it's off but he gets fouled

FTA - Good
FTA - Good

25-24 Lakers


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Marcus Banks patiently walks the ball up court. Very interesting since PHX is a run and gun. Barbosa is set up on the wing just abpve the three point line. Marcus dribbles to the left and gives Leandro a very crisp chest pass. Leandro absolutely dazzles the crowd with a first step quick so fast, if you blinked, you would have missed it. Past KOBE, in for the layup.

26, 25 PHX


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

BEGINING OF SECOND QUARTER

On the floor.....

Phoenix:
PG - Marcus
SG - Leandro
SF - James Jones
PF - Jumaine Jones
C - Kurt Thomas

Lakers:
PG - Jordan Farmar
SG - Kobe
SF - Luke Walton
PF - Brian Cook
C - Chris Mihn


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lakers inbound the ball, goes to Kobe, Kobe finds Lamar open, Lamar shoots the shot at the corner, no good but gets fouled.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Lakers inbound the ball, goes to Kobe, Kobe finds Lamar open, Lamar shoots the shot at the corner, no good but gets fouled.



Lamars not on the floor..........


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ lol


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Lamars not on the floor..........


 Switch that to Brian Cook... lol


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Lamar misses both free throws.

Kurt Thomas with the rebound, who quickly finds an outleted Marcus Banks who goes coast to coast for the easy fastbreak layup. The speed of the Suns second unit backcourt is overwhelming the Lakers at this point in the game.

28, 25 Suns


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

He means Cook misses both FTs.

Ball is inbounded to Jordan Farmar.... pass to a cuttin Kobe, double teamed, leaves Chris Mihm wide open down for the slam off the assist from Kobe.

28-27 Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

SUBS - Steve Nash for Banks, Vlade for Cook

Ball is inbounded to Nash. He gets it up court to get the screen
by Kurt. Nash gets doubled and forced to give it up to Juimane on the
perimeter. He gives it to the curling Jones who curls around the top of
the key for the 14ft jumper. It hits rim but gets the lucky bounce.

Suns 30 - Lakers 27


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> Rebound Odom, Odom throws the ball down court to Kobe who shoots the three, it's good and gets the foul.
> 
> FTA - Good
> 
> 22-23 Lakers


is that the second 4 point play of the quarter? sheesh, i'm not reading anymore.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

On the court(to avoid any more confusions ):

Nash | Barbosa | James Jones | Jumaine Jones | Thomas
vs
Farmar | Bryant | Walton | Radmanovic | Mihm

Walton surprisingly brings the ball up and gives it to Mihm in the post who has the size advantage against Jumaine Jones. Mihm backs down then kicks it out to Farmar who swings it to Radmanovic who fires a three point shot from the corner. Shot rattles in and out.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Rebound Jones, passes to Nash, Nash runs the length of the court, passes to Barbosa who spots up for a baseline jumper, it's good.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Suns 32 - 27 Lakers

Farmar brings the ball up and gives it to Kobe who slashes in and hands it off to a wide open Luke Walton after being double teamed. Luke puts the shot up and it rattles around before falling in. Kobe with the assist, 2nd of the game and Walton's first points of the game and season.

Suns 32 - 29 Lakers


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Steve Nash -- Careless turnover
Farmar with the runout...

32-31 Suns


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Timeout: Phx

Subs - Amare for Juimane, Shawn for James, 

Ball is inbouned to Nash. He brings it up court and calls out a play.
The ball goes into the post, to Amare. He faces up. starts dribbling
to the middle and draws Nash defender. He kicks it to Nash and the 3
is up........and good! 

35-31 Suns


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nash | Barbosa | Jones | Marion | Thomas
vs
Farmar | Bryant | Walton | Radmanovic | Mihm 

Marion checks in for James Jones after a 20 Sec time out called by Mike D'Antoni.

Jones takes out to Nash who gives it to Barbosa off a screen by Marion. Barbosa then drives and dishes out to Nash for the three, bingooooooo. Nash now has 8 points and Barbosa dropped his first dime.


Suns 35 - 31 Lakers


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Nash | Barbosa | Jones | Marion | Thomas
> vs
> Farmar | Bryant | Walton | Radmanovic | Mihm
> 
> ...


Lets go with my post. Since we kind of posted at the same time.

*ON THE FLOOR*

Nash | Barbosa | Shawn | Amare | Kurt

Famar | Kobe | Walton | Vlade | Mihn


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Haha close plays on the post

In that case.

Farmar inbounds to Kobe who pushes it up the court and dishes to a wide open Radmanovic. Vladi passes on the three with a pump fake, penetrates and dumps it off to Mihm for an easy layup.

Suns 35 - 33 Lakers

*Post 6,000 :banana: *


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ball is quickly inbounded to Nash. He gives the long chest pass
to the speeding Barbosa who drives quickly to the hole.....but wait!
Kobe jumps over Farmar to block the shot. WOW! what a play by Kobe.
Suns ball.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ball goes to Nash, Nash finds Amare open at the other end of the court, passes to him, Amare finds Marion, Marion with the lay in, it's good.

37-33 Suns


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kobe inbounds the ball to Farmar who brings it up. Farmar gives it back to Kobe who has a double screen on the top of the post and goes to the left(Mihm). Mihm rolls down and Kobe gives him a nice pass. As Mihm is going up for the shot, foul is called on Barbosa and Mihm's shot hits off the back of the rim and goes off. Chris Mihm shooting two


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Free throw attempts

First - miss
Second - Good


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Nash brings the ball up court. He finds Barbosa in the corner for a wide open three, and he misses it! Wait, Shawn Marion defies gravity for the clean up jam! Yes Sir!

39-34 PHX


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

With the jam gets fouled.

FTA - Good

40-34 PHX


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

SUBS - Lamar for Luke, Brown for Mihn, Smush for Farmar, Raja for LB

On the floor
Nash | Raja | Shawn | Amare | Kurt

Smush | Kobe | Lamar | Vlade | Brown

Ball is inbounded to Smush. He brings it up and throws it to the post
to Kobe. Kobe faces up, pump fakes, Raja stays his ground. Kobe
dribbles middle a makes a nice fadaway. 

40 - 36 Suns


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ball gets inbounded to Smush, Smush looks at the clock, trying to waste it. He passes to Kobe, Kobe passes to Lamar, Lamar finds Vlade for the 3, and it's good!


----------



## AZBBALLPLAYA (Jun 27, 2006)

Ball is inbounded to Nash who runs it up the court. He puts up a three and its good, but wait hes fouled too. Announcer comments on number of four point plays this game. FT is good. 

Score is 44 - 39.

Inbounds pass is stolen by Marion still Suns ball.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AZBBALLPLAYA said:


> *Inbounds pass is stolen by Marion still Suns ball*.


That's two plays in one post which can only have one so it doesn't count.

Smush brings the ball up and gives it to Lamar in the post who has the mismatch with Raja on him. Lamar backs down, then he pivots and is about to go up for the shot where he sees Amare coming to attempt a weakside block. By this, Lamar realizes that Amare's man(Radmanovic), is wide open in the corner for a trey so Lamar kicks it out, Vladi takes the shot, nothing but the bottom of the net.

Suns 44 - 42 Lakers


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

yeah, its about time we cut it out with these 4 point plays.

1 in a game is rare, 4 in the first half is pure bull****.


----------

